# WHOA! Check out this Merckx on German Ebay...



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Eddy-Merckx-Renn...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Stunning...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Nice*

I was with him until I saw the pic of the rear derailleur......gorgeous bike either way, but just a strange choice of 7400 DA on a Campy beauty.

Funny, as there's gotta be a good number of us hitting all of eBay's global sites each day looking for Merckx bargains.


----------

